# Retrieving ECU codes on 240sx (newbie)



## Bombinha (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi I just bought a 240SX the check engine light is on I have no idea where is the plug located if any or where or how can I get the codes to try to fix it is a S14 240SX 131K miles manufactured in 10/1994 - 95 model plus Also like to know for tranny should I use straight dexron 2, 3 or can I use this new ones they say it's compatiblem with both dexron end mercon III ??
Thanks in advance for the help to a newbie.


----------



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

Go to autozone if you can, and ask them to do it. They wont charge you for it.


----------



## Bombinha (Mar 17, 2005)

It a 1995 car no OBD2 autozone doesn't have tools for that.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Bombinha said:


> Hi I just bought a 240SX the check engine light is on I have no idea where is the plug located if any or where or how can I get the codes to try to fix it is a S14 240SX 131K miles manufactured in 10/1994 - 95 model plus Also like to know for tranny should I use straight dexron 2, 3 or can I use this new ones they say it's compatiblem with both dexron end mercon III ??
> Thanks in advance for the help to a newbie.


For a procedure on how to do an ECU code readout, go to www.240sx.org FAQ section and look up 'ECM, reading trouble codes DOHC'. 

The recommended ATF to use is Dexron 3. The new ATF that's compatible with Dexron & Mercon III will work with the 240sx auto trannies. If you read the info on the container, it says it's compatible with Dexron 2 & 3. I've used it and it works fine.


----------

